# AF canyon



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

does it cost money to camp in the campgrounds?? or just to go up the canyon all together???
and is there more than one lake to fish.. thinkin of campin this weekend before the crazy holiday weekend....

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Yes, it costs $6 to get into the canyon, and I am guessing it costs money to use the campsites as well. Never stayed there myself so I am not sure. There are primitive sites if you go out far enough :wink: 

There are a couple lakes to fish... Tibble fork, Silver, and Pittsburgh. There's fish in the creek to.

Good luck!


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes there is a fee getting in the canyon and a seperate fee for camping. You also need to be careful and not camp in picnic only areas.

Tibble Fork is up there and if you go further up you can hit Silver Lake Flats. I'm not sure if either is accesible right now or not. There isn't camping available right at Tibble Fork and I'm not sure about up at silver Lake Flats. There is camping available at Granite Flats which is between both lakes. I would imagine the campgrounds won't be open until memorial day and the reservable sites fill up well in advance of the summer.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

silver lake flat road is not open yet i finally got a hold of them yesterday and found this out although they are hoping to open the road mid next week 

ok now for my information on camping and fishing up there i have never camped in the main part of the canyon just for the fact that it costs money i go to silver lake flat what you want to do up there is have a 4 wheel drive and after you get up to the parking area you want to go through the river and go left up the hill (watch off the left for the moose) and after you get around the corner of the trees its open camping but i like to keep going the road will open up then funell into trees at that point theres a road that goes down a sorta steep hill and through another creek and from there it winds through a sorta maze of places and i like to go through there and then as you go straight through you can bank a hard right and then you can take that rocky road for a few miles and be all alone or you could park at the parking area and pack up to silver lake itself which is only like a 2-3 mile hike to get to the lake im not sure how much area is there to camp i have only been there once 

next place that i like to camp and fish (i havent been here for a few years) if you get to cascade springs there is a dirt road that goes past there and it used to be a decent road we had cameros down in there there is a nice river down the road as well as some beaver ponds to hit and we used to to pretty good down there


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks for all the info......looks like im going to be rained out this weekend..so will have to wait till after the holiday...


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I took a hike to Silver Lake flats from the tibble fork parking lot last Sunday. Tibble looked like a wal mart parking lot. road closed to the flats but the edges were melted and fishable.


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I love American Fork canyon. It is close, clean and the rock climbing is world renown. Ten years ago, a temporary fee was put in place to help repair picnic tables. Today over 80,000 visitors travel up AF canyon to visit Timp cave each year and I would guess another 20,000 or more travel past the canyon entrance to visit other parts of the canyon. Each of those 100,000 visitors pays a $6.00 entrance fee for the privilege of using the AF canyon facilities for three days. That amounts to $600,000 each year of fees collected by the federal government. You can fix an awful lot of picnic tables with half a million dollars each year. I’m just wondering where all that money is going? If the tables are now repaired, can we remove the “temporary” fee? 

Perhaps it is such a great idea we should put up tollgates in Big and Little Cottonwood, Payson canyon, Logan canyon and all the other canyons along the Wasatch front. It might make enough to pay for the healthcare bill.

Go up to Granite flats, it is a wonderful place to stay and let your kids fish Tibble Fork reservoir. It should be stocked by our State government for Memorial Day. Oh yeah, it will cost you extra if you want to camp there.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

If you want to get invovled with trying to repeal the "temporary fee" visit this site. http://www.westernslopenofee.org/

Like most Governemnet fees, once placed they have a habit of becoming permanent.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

caddisguy said:


> I love American Fork canyon. It is close, clean and the rock climbing is world renown. Ten years ago, a temporary fee was put in place to help repair picnic tables. Today over 80,000 visitors travel up AF canyon to visit Timp cave each year and I would guess another 20,000 or more travel past the canyon entrance to visit other parts of the canyon. Each of those 100,000 visitors pays a $6.00 entrance fee for the privilege of using the AF canyon facilities for three days. That amounts to $600,000 each year of fees collected by the federal government. You can fix an awful lot of picnic tables with half a million dollars each year. I'm just wondering where all that money is going? If the tables are now repaired, can we remove the "temporary" fee?


If you own a ATV or motorcycle and have spent the last 20 years parking at Tibble fork and riding up to forest lake and Mineral basin like I have,then you know where all the $6 fee's have gone. They're spending it to close off all but the main road to ATV riding. I can now go just about anywhere up there in my 2 wheel drive ford ranger if I don't mind seeing all the new road blocks like Boulders and Huge logs and Fences. To go up AF canyon around the loop without paying tell them your not stopping your just driving through or say " I have to pay $6 to go to the cave and then pay again for the cave tour? Both of these used to work for me.


----------

